# Hi



## Rua (Jun 6, 2019)

I am a male now 40 and have suffered with this horrible thing since my early 20s.It has taken a terrible toll on my life. I ve avoided social events and i work a job i hate just because i feel i couldnt handle something where i didnt have access to a bathroom. I live in the country and am a keen hunter and fisherman. Its where i feel most at peace and i spend alot of time in the feild as my partener puts it gone missing. Its not ideal and i worry i m being reclusive and neglecting family time.Sometimes i feel i ve been born in the wrong century and its the modern world that causes alot of these issues. Anyway i said i would join and this is me saying hi.


----------



## Belle142 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Rua,

Probably a daft question, but have you seen a doctor? It took me about 3 years of really pushing to see different doctors, a gastroenterologist and dietician to get anywhere near an answer and solution. Have you tried any types of medications or altered your diet? I tried a number of medications, Colpermin seemed to be best for me, but ultimately it was changing my diet that has changed my life (and years of counselling alongside). Keep a food diary if you haven't already, write down the meals, times you had them, any reaction, and any environmental factors in case part of it is anxiety. Medics kept saying to me it was all anxiety, but it wasn't. I worked out that I have food intolerances and IBS and my anxiety can aggrevate them.

When I first posted my story in this forum 5 years ago I had no replies and it disheartened me at the time but if you read everybody elses posts you will see that you are not alone. There are also a number of blogs on places like Wordpress that you might find beneficial.


----------



## Rua (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks for your reply Belle. I ve had a colonoscopy blood test etc. Doctors dont want to know. Spend money all many of natural remedies follow a fodmap diet it has helped a little but no cure. Mine is diffinity linked to stress and after so many years I believe it's now a learned reaction. Sorry for my more than late reply


----------

